# Surf Stick? Geht das mit Gentoo?

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich sehe in letzter Zeit immer die Werbung fuer einen N24 Surfstick.

Dieser (kann auch ein anderer sein) wuerde mich vielleicht interessieren.

Frage laufen die Surf Sticks in verbindung mit Linux / Gentoo?

Falls Ja was braucht so ein Surfstick an Software?

Hat da mal jemand mit rumgespielt?

Wie schnell ist so ein ding?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## fangorn

Du meinst so ein USB Gerät mit GPRS(/UMTS) Mobilfunkanbindung? 

Hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber ich würde behaupten: Teils, Teils. 

Ich habe schon gelesen dass gewisse PCMCIA und USB Geräte dieser Klasse funktionieren. Ohne die Hardware zu kennen kann darüber aber wahrscheinlich nur derjenige etwas sagen, der es schon mal mit genau dem Stick ausprobiert hat.

----------

## R.Aven

Da es sich dabei wohl um einen Huawei Stick handelt, ist dieser ohne weiteres unter Linux/Gentoo nutzbar. Mit dem networkmanager läuft er sogar out of the box.

Ansonsten ist ein klein wenig Gefrickel angesagt, was aber mit Hilfe der unzähligen Howtos im Netz kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Auch hier im Forum dürfte es ein paar Beiträge - unter anderem von mir - dazu geben.

Grüße,

 R.Aven

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe da auch ein wenig rumgesucht und festgestellt das ding scheint wohl zu laufen.

Jetzt ist noch die Frage wie schnell ist so ein Teil?

Also wie schnell ist sowas tatsaechlich im Netz?

Wenn brauche ich das Ding fuer Email / Surfen ICQ / und im Hintergrund noch

emerge.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, 1 Stunde kostet 0,99 Cent.

Ich rufe meine Emails ab laden den neuen Portage runter und nach 1 Stunde

wird die Verbindung getrennt (z.B. per Script).

Waere das dafuer ausreichend oder kann ich ICQ vergessen, wenn ich mir den aktuellen

Portage downloade.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## R.Aven

Zum Surfen (auch in wirklich annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit), Mails lesen und Chatten (wobei das von den meisten Anbietern untersagt wird, was aber mit einer VPN Verbindung recht schnell und zudem sicher umgangen werden kann) ist das Dingen wirklich wunderbar zu gebrauchen.

Aber zum Herunterladen von größeren Dateien - wie dem Portage-Snapshot oder etwaiger distfiles - wohl kaum. Ich erreiche zwar - auch hier in einer eher als ländlich zu bezeichnenden Region - bis zu 80KB/s als Spitzenwert. Dieser wird allerdings nicht dauerhaft aufrechterhalten. Mein "Stick" erhitzt sich bei einer solch ausgelasteten UMTS-Verbindung meist binnen weniger Sekunden schon dermaßen, dass die Verbindung automatisch gekappt wird. Dann heißt es warten oder ab in den Kühlschrank und von neuem beginnen.

Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, an was das genau liegt, aber wie du siehst - kaum für Portage-Updates/Installationen zu gebrauchen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo R.Aven,

worann Erkenne ich ob Chatten mit z.B. Icq untersagt ist?

Wenn dann moechte ich schon Internet voll nutzen.

In der AGB steht wohl drin, dass ich eine Stunde lange Surfen kann fuer 0,99 Euro oder

falls das Datenvolumen von 1GB ueberschritten wird, wird die Verbindung unterbrochen.

Heist fuer mich 1 Stunde Surfen oder 1 GB Downloaden fuer 0,99 Euro.

Von gesperten Diensten sehe ich da nichts.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Da ist wenn dann nur Skype verboten. Oder besser gesagt SIP/Voip, weil du damit Telefonieren kannst und die Gebühren der Anbieter umgehst. Aber ganz normales ICQ sollte Problemlos gehen. Ist ja stink normaler TCP Verkehr. Ich denk nicht das die in die Pakete rein gucken.

----------

## think4urs11

Es scheint wohl der 'übliche' Huawei E160 zu sein und der sollte problemlos funktionieren, ob das allerdings auch für dieses Websession-Zeugs von N24 gilt?

Soll heißen der Stick dürfte gehen, ob du allerdings auch die .99€/GB-Tarifoption benutzen kannst ...?

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> In der AGB steht wohl drin, dass ich eine Stunde lange Surfen kann fuer 0,99 Euro oder
> 
> falls das Datenvolumen von 1GB ueberschritten wird, wird die Verbindung unterbrochen.

 

Heißt aber wohl auch das nach 1GB radikal abgeklemmt wird - unschön, so mitten im Download. Andere regeln da auf 64kbit/s herunter, fände ich persönlich besser.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Mein "Stick" erhitzt sich bei einer solch ausgelasteten UMTS-Verbindung meist binnen weniger Sekunden schon dermaßen, dass die Verbindung automatisch gekappt wird.

 Das ist doch ein Witz, oder? Ich mein, sind die Dinger nicht für HSDPA mit 7.2Mbit/s spezifiziert? Bläst dein Lüfter direkt auf das Ding?

Ein Stick käme für mich zwar sowieso nicht in Frage, wenn überhaupt dann via ExpressCard, aber das wäre richtig übel, wenn obige Aussage so zutrifft(nicht dass ich behaupte du lügst, aber das ist für mich unverständlich, wie man soetwas produzieren kann).

----------

## R.Aven

 *ph030 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mein "Stick" erhitzt sich bei einer solch ausgelasteten UMTS-Verbindung meist binnen weniger Sekunden schon dermaßen, dass die Verbindung automatisch gekappt wird. Das ist doch ein Witz, oder? Ich mein, sind die Dinger nicht für HSDPA mit 7.2Mbit/s spezifiziert? Bläst dein Lüfter direkt auf das Ding?
> 
> Ein Stick käme für mich zwar sowieso nicht in Frage, wenn überhaupt dann via ExpressCard, aber das wäre richtig übel, wenn obige Aussage so zutrifft(nicht dass ich behaupte du lügst, aber das ist für mich unverständlich, wie man soetwas produzieren kann).

 

Reproduzierbar an allen USB-Ports am Notebook, auch via Verlängerungskabel - daher schließe ich ein "Lüfterproblem" aus.

Auch ist es so, dass ich das geschilderte Problem ausschließlich bei UMTS Empfang habe - HSDPA ist hier nicht verfügbar. Mit geringeren Geschwindigkeiten konnte ich ein ähnliches Verhalten nicht erkennen.

Auch ein systembedingtes Fehlverhalten kann ich ausschließen, da die Verbindung nicht einfach nur "gekappt" wird, vielmehr sucht der Stick nach einem neuen Funkmast (schnelles Blinken), was ich bisher immer auf die Erwärmung zurückführte. Es kann sich dabei aber auch gut um (regionale) Besonderheiten in der Netzversorgung handeln.

Wie auch immer, ... bei meiner Nutzung als reinen Mobilinternetzugang habe ich mich damit nicht näher befasst - größere Daten kann ich bequem über den Uni-/Hauszugang beziehen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Think4UrS11,

wie muss ich mir dieses Websession Zeugs vorstellen?

Also was ist eine Websession?

Ich hatte gelesen, dass bei einer Verbindung eine Webseite kommt

und bei der ich dann den Tarif auswaehle.

Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## haegar87

Also ich komme mit meinem (allerdings von T-Mobile) auf folgende Download Raten:

 - HSDPA ~269/KBs

 - UMTS ~80/KBs

 - EDGE ~16/KBs

Also wenn ich HDSPA habe, kann ich wunderbar auch mal ein: "emerge -uavDNf world system" machen ohne stundenlanges warten (außer OpenOffice/KDE/GNOME kriegt ein update =)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

also ich habe hier jetzt  HSDPA und bekomme damit auch auf eine Ordentliche

Geschwindigkeit.

Ich habe mir 750 MB an portage files runtergeladen und das in 50 min.

Allerdings bricht die Geschwindigkeit auch ab und zu ein,

nach zwei Minuten faengt der sich wieder und es geht weiter.

Muss wohl dabei sagen ich wohne mitten in der Stadt.

Auch die Installation war kein Problem und das laeuft echt gut fuers Geld.

Noch eine neue Frage, kann ich mir einfach noch die Aldi Talk Karte kaufen

und diese mit meinem jetzigen Stick benutzen?

Also ich wuerde ganz gerne mehrere Tarife kombinieren.

Hat jemand erfahrunge mit dem Eplus / Aldi Internet?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## moe

E-Plus hat (ausser in einigen wenigen Testgebieten) nur UMTS ohne HSDPA, also eine DL-Rate von ca. 380kbits. Ich hatte mit E-Plus (1GB-Datenoption für 10€ von blau.de) einige Abrechnungsprobleme. Da wurde mehrmals ein Euro abgebucht obwohl ich noch weit innterhalb des Volumes war, und teils erst nach Wochen zurückgebucht. Zum Schluß haben 7€ fast 3 Wochen auf meinen Guthabenkonto gefehlt. Laut blau.de ist das E-Plus-Prepaidsystem schuld, also dürfte es bei Aldi dieselben Probleme geben.

Momentan bin ich bei einer Loop mit Internetpack-M (Flatrate mit Drosselung ab 200MB für 10€). Das Angebot von N24 find ich nicht wirklich zeitgemäß. Eine Stunde per ICQ chatten, würde bei normalen 24-35Ct/MB ein paar Cent kosten.

Die AGBs von N24 kenn ich nicht, aber bei allen anderen ist VoIP und Instant Messaging verboten, da man dann ja womöglich weniger SMS schreibt. Unterbunden ist es allerdings soweit ich weiß bei keinem, zumal die meisten IM-Protokolle auch über Port 80 oder 443 erreichbar sind. Ein VPN ist natürlich so oder so die bessere Wahl.

Edit: Achja um wenigstens halbwegs beim Ursprungsthema zu bleiben, ich gehe über ein Nokia-Handy per Bluetooth online. Mit blueman und Networkmanager ein Kinderspiel.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

danke fuer die Antworten.

Ich habe da noch ein Problem, ich spreche den Stick mit wvdial an.

Das ganze habe ich nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565414-highlight-wvdial+pinon+pinoff.html

Allerdings habe ich Probleme mit PINON PINOFF ich muss erstmal nach dem

ich den Stick angeschlossen habe eine halbe Stunde probieren, bis ich eine

Verbindung hinbekomme.

Ich weiss nicht genau woran das liegt, es kommt die Meldung das die SIM Karte

nicht bereit ist usw... Dann ist die SIM Karte bereit, aber ich bekomme das dann

immer noch nicht ans laufen.

Wie bekomme ich das ganze Zuverlaessig hin?

Anschliessen Programm starten lossgehts?

Habe die Antwort gefunden. Man sollte nach dem Anschliessen des Stick etwas warten.

Der muss erst Netz finden, dann muss der die Simkarte initialisieren und dann

kann man das erst alles starten.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Erdie

Weiß jemand, ob man die Treibersourcen wirklich noch modifizieren muß? Inzwischen ist ja einige Zeit vergangen und ich plane einen Fonic Surfstick anzuschaffen, der ja die gleiche Hardware hat.

-Erdie

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ne du brauchst nicht anpassen.

Einfach den USB Treiber aktivieren und dann den USB Stick einstecken und dann war es das.

Wvdial.conf muss wohl noch angepasst werden.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## r3tep

Ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass bei einigen Leuten, die ein derartiges Gerät zusammen mit einer "Flatrate" (z.B. bis 5GB/Monat, dann 64kbit) einsetzen, nach einigen Tagen massive Geschwindigkeitseinbußen festgestellt haben. Grund dafür könnte sein, dass alle Teilnehmer in einem bestimmten Gebiet sich die maximale Geschwindigkeit in einer Zelle teilen müssen - wie bei WLAN (im selben Netz) auch.

Inwiefern die Provider Techniken zur Priorisierung von Daten einsetzen, um z.B. starke Nutzer generell abzubremsen, ist mir nicht bekannt. Das wäre aber etwas, das mich interessiert!

----------

## JoHo42

Hi r3tep,

ich Nutze eine Datenflatrate von Simyo mit einer UMTS Karte.

Das heisst ich kann 1GB Daten uebertragen fuer 9,90 im Monat.

Das ganze ist prepaid und jederzeit abbestellbar.

Die Gewindigkeit ist nicht so super.

50kByte/s beim Download von Dateien.

Fuer Email, Chat und Online Zeitung ist das kein Problem.

Skype ging glaube ich auch zum Chaten nur keine Telefonie,

bei der Gewindigkeit ist das auch nicht moeglich.

Wenn ich 900MB Daten uebertragen habe, schickt Simyo eine Email raus.

Nach 1GB wird die Verbindung beendet und ich muss mir eine neue Flat bestellen.

In der ersten Zeit habe ich das Angebot von n24 genutzt, 1 Stunde 1 Gbyte 1 Euro.

Da hatte ich Geschwindigkeit von 200kb/s allerdings habe ich die in letzter Zeit nicht mehr gesehen.

Jetzt ist irgendwie alles so um die 50kb/s. ALDI(Eplus) Simyo(Eplus) N24(Vodafone).

Gruss Joerg

----------

## b3cks

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Einfach den USB Treiber aktivieren und dann den USB Stick einstecken und dann war es das.
> 
> Wvdial.conf muss wohl noch angepasst werden.

 

Japp, so sieht das aus. Habe den UMTS-Surfstick von o2 hier, falls wer die Config benötigt.

 *r3tep wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inwiefern die Provider Techniken zur Priorisierung von Daten einsetzen, um z.B. starke Nutzer generell abzubremsen, ist mir nicht bekannt. Das wäre aber etwas, das mich interessiert!

 

Aufgrund diverser Umstände nutze ich seit 2 Monaten intensiv den oben genannten Stick. Ich habe ein derartiges Verhalten bisher nicht feststellen können. Auf dem Stick ist aber auch eine Flat. Es kommt aber mal vor, dass die Geschwindigkeiten etwas schwanken. Ich schiebe das mal auf die Netzauslastung.

----------

## Erdie

Danke, danke   :Very Happy: 

Mal kurz zu den Modulen, ich nehme mal an (hab kein Linux hier - Arbeit - also PI*Daumen) es sind folgende Kerneloptionen:

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

Ich muß also PPP und USB Serial Generic aktivieren. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es unter USB Serial noch eine große Liste Unterknoten mit div. Herstellernamen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich keinen davon brauche?

P.S. Werde meinen Post nötigenfalls korregieren wenn ich wieder zuhause an meiner Kiste bin, sorry.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe ein Problem.

Bei mir wird der stick als mass storage erkannt, und auch als gsm modem, sobald das Modul "option" und "usbserial" geladen ist.

Es wird allerdings kein ttyUSB device zugewiesen. Es muß aber, da es mit Kubuntu auf dem laptop meiner Frau funktioniert und es ist identische Hardware.

Folgende Zeilen fehlen bei mir:

option 6-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 6-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

option 6-2:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 6-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Bei mir erscheint dann lediglich:

USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

usbcore: registered new interface driver option

option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

Ich versuche es mit umtsmon, das bei meiner Frau funktioniert, bei mir dann abbricht, da es kein device finden kann.

Mein kernel ist 2.6.31-r6 - ist der evtl zu alt?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## b3cks

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein kernel ist 2.6.31-r6 - ist der evtl zu alt?
> 
> 

 

Bezweifel ich stark, da ich den gleichen nutze und es läuft.

Ich glaube einfach mal, dass dir noch irgendein Modul fehlt. Bei mir hat PPP bei der Installation damals fleißig gemeckert, welche Module ich denn bitte noch aktivieren soll. Dazu dann noch die USB-Modem Module. Bist du dir denn sicher, dass diese(s) korrekt geladen sind?

Hier mal meine .config: http://omploader.org/vM2c4ag

Dazu noch der Link: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E160

----------

## Erdie

Danke  :Smile: 

Ich habe es noch x-mal geprüft und die Optionen sind bei mir nach besten Wissen drin. Ich hatte PPP als Modul compiliert, jetzt versuche ich es nochmal fest eingebunden. Mal sehen ob das was bringt  :Wink: 

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hat leider nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

Könntest Du mal  lsmod posten wenn Dein Stick eingesteckt ist?

EDIT: Es scheitert offenbar bei mir an der Umschaltung des sticks von Massenspeicher auf Modem. In diversen debian und unbuntu Foren wird ein Verfahren beschrieben, dieses mit usb_modeswitch zu bewerkstelligen. Ich nehme mal an, das war bei Dir nicht nötig, richtig?

Unter welcher product und vendor id meldet sich der Stick bei Dir?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## zyko

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage: Könnt ihr ungefähr quantifizieren, wieviel Strom so ein UMTS/HSDPA-Modul verbraucht? Verbraucht das Surfen über UMTS/HSDPA mehr oder weniger Strom als über WLAN? Wäre ganz gut zu wissen wegen Akkulaufzeit.

----------

## Erdie

Update:

das Mapping stick - ttyUSB ist gelöst. Ich mußte udev mit USE=extras emergen. Jetzt gibt es noch Probleme mit der Verbindung. Bin noch am experimentieren, Update folgt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe es jetzt über ppp skripte gelöst. Umtsmon nutze ich nur um die PIN einzugeben und die Signalstärke anzuzeigen. Gibt es da ein alternatives Monitoring Tool?

PS: Was mir auffällt, wenn man GPRS hat, ist nicht nur die Datenrate niedrig (wäre nicht so schlimm) sondern der Ping ist ebenfalls saumiserabel. Teilweise bis zu 1000 ms oder mehr. Da kann man nicht mehr viel mit anfangen :/

----------

## JoHo42

Hi People,

das umtsmon, habe ich auch mal installiert.

Allerings kann das umtmon auch bei mir keine ppp Verbindung aufbauen.

Warum weiss ich auch nicht.

Ich nutze wvdail mit einem gdesktlet um so zu schauen wie viel MB ich in

diesem Monat schon uebertragen habe.

Denn die Meisten Flatrates via UMTS sind auf 1GB oder 5GB im Monat

begrenzt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Erdie

Wie ich schon sagte, umtsmon baut bei mir auch keine ppp Verbindung auf. Deshalb nehme ich pon und poff. UMTSMON schmeißt dubiose Fehlermeldungen. Um das genauer zu beschreiben müßte ich es nochmal versuche. Kann ich machen falls Interesse.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Erdie,

irgendwie waehre ich ja interessiert umstmon ans laufen zu bekommen.

Allerdings wenn ich umtsmon mit "umtsmon -v5" starte bekomme ich eine

grosse Liste. Da drin sehe ich eigentlich nicht was da schiff laeuft.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Erdie

Hast Recht, aber ich wollte die passende Gelegenheit abwarten, da wir eine Prepaid Tagesflat habe, kostet jeder Test pauschal 2,50€ da wir den Stick nur in Ausnahmefällen nutzen. Wenn die Tagesflat aus irgendeinem Grund schon angebrochen ist, werde ich den Test machen.

----------

## Erdie

Leider braucht umtsmon noch die kde3 libs und die sind deprecated. Kann sein, dass man da ein totes Pferd reitet.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Leider braucht umtsmon noch die kde3 libs und die sind deprecated. Kann sein, dass man da ein totes Pferd reitet.

 

öhm umtsmon braucht keine kde3 libs sondern nur qt3 (zu mindestens im ebuild von Version 0.9 steht keine Abhängigkeit zu kde3 drin)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

hier noch eine Info.

Ich habe einen UMTS Stick und eine UMTS PCMCIA Karte.

Die Geschwindigkeiten vom Stick und der Karte koennen unterschiedlich sein.

In manchen Gegenden arbeitet die PCMCIA Karte fast garnicht.

Wenn ich da den Stick benutze, bekomme ich hoere Werte im Bereich von

50kB/s. Das liegt wohl am eingebauten Empfaenger / Antenne.

Der Stick arbeitet generell am besten.

Kann natuerlich von Hersteller zu Hersteller abweichen.

Nur mal so bei Geschwindigkeitsproblemen mal nach dem UMTSMON Tool

schauen. Hier kann man die Empfangsstaerke sehen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Erdie

Tja, jetzt ist umtsmon schon maskiert, bald fliegt er raus.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Erdie

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Informationen, die umtsmon anziegt (z. b. GPRS, UMTS und Signalstärke) ausgelesen werden? Irgendwo unter /proc?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Informationen, die umtsmon anziegt (z. b. GPRS, UMTS und Signalstärke) ausgelesen werden? Irgendwo unter /proc?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Erdie

 

am einfachsten wäre es wenn du in die sourcen schaust oder die Ausgabe von strace.

----------

## Erdie

Die Sourcen habe ich mir angeschaut, hatte dafür aber nur 45 min zur Verfügung. Die haben leider nicht gereicht. Es scheint nicht so zu sein, dass die Daten einfach irgendwo aus dem filesystem gelesen werden. Wenn ich nochmal etwas Zeit übrig habe, werden ich es weiterversuchen.

----------

## slick

Nur vollständigkeitshalber: Meine Einrichtung für den O2 Surfstick habe ich hier gepostet.

----------

